# Help Needed With Wide Range of Problems



## NatalieP (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello All,
I’ve posted before but each day gets more difficult sadly.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi, I've linked your previous thread for context. http://www.vizslaforums.com/15-behaviour-problems/16793-help-needed-our-rescue.html

Sorry to hear things are getting harder! What have you tried so far? Maybe we can brainstorm some more options. Were you ever able to consult with a behaviorist or make any headway with crate training?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Did you get him from a Vizsla rescue?
If you did I would reach out to them. Sounds like he needs a behaviorist, and possibly meds to help him.
I would ask them to help cover the cost.


----------

